# FORCING himself into my mouth/throat?



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

A few minutes ago I had a rather intense standoff with Ezio (my difficult screamer). After all those scratches and struggles, I decided to take out Bigby to end the night on a good note. Bigby is OBSESSED with grooming me. He licks, nibbles, sorts out, rearranges, and caresses every part of me. It's always quite adorable, and I absolutely love having a cuddly little boy who wants nothing but to be with me. However, just now, I took him out and leaned down to give him kisses. Lately he's been obsessed with my mouth, and has tried multiple times to lick inside my lips/tongue. However, this time he quite literally forced himself inside my mouth. It hurt. A lot. With his front paws, he pulled down my bottom lip (SHARP CLAWS ON SOFT GUMS), then rammed his head between my teeth. Once my mouth was slightly open, he just forced himself in. My tongue went up in protest, so his claws raked the soft flesh underneath. Because my tongue was up, he couldn't get past, but with the intensity he was going at, I don't doubt he would've tried going further down my throat. The whole time his claws were clawing and grabbing my cheeks/gums, which hurt very much, and he was furiously licking everything that he could. This all happened within 3 seconds or so. Then he did it again, and I had to put him back because he kept pulling down my lip. It wasn't even having to do with the smell of my mouth-- I've eaten and then played with the rats many times and he's never been this... violently affectionate? Lol it's certainly not biggest problem ever, but it took me so off guard. Why the heck would he so forcefully invade my mouth and attempt to go down my throat? Is this a plot to choke me? Hahaha.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to rat dentistry... I never had a rat that didn't "clean" my teeth and with great patience and diligence too. Don't resist and it usually won't hurt... Rats also like to preen dead skin off your lips with their teeth, some are rather good at it... others hurt.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

My hands were really dry especially by my knuckles. My boys were grooming my hands by gently biting all the dead skin off.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, violently affectionate is a good phrase. Only one of my boys has ever *insisted* on cleaning my teeth. I just pushed him away until he stopped. He got the point. Lol.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

My experience is once they've had the joy of your mouth they'll act that way from then on out. Not constantly of course. The rats I have not permitted into mouths ever don't have nearly as much interest. Oh, if I've eaten something tasty they're interested all right but not agressive - they won't force themselves in like that. Some sniffs, maybe a little lick at the outside, and then they move on. There must be something about human saliva that they enjoy. So I now never let my rats into my mouth and they don't try that hard to get in.

Untraining rats that have been into your mouth would be a challenge. I think you did the right thing putting him away. That is, if you don't want a rodentist of course! It's cute and encouraged by some.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

What the heck. My rats don't do that. I've had them for about 30 days. Isn't that kind of gross and unsanitary?? They could have pee or poop germs on their paws. I've seen my rats step in their poop before and it was gross and I had to clean their paws with goat milk soap. But even if I washed them I would not let them lick my face and especially not my mouth . lol


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I took him out for 10 min this morning. As predicted, he went straight for my mouth. In the past, I've let him have at it, because he's gently licked my lips and asked nicely, but now he's literally clawing my mouth open. lol my mouth tastes all coppery from the amount of almost-bleeding scratches in it. But at the same time, I don't want to discourage his love-- I know he means well. So I tried completely not resisting. He still scratched me a lot, but I screeched when he was too forceful and hurting me. He pretty much got the message and slowed down a little, but was still crazy about getting in my mouth. I'll work on it... And avoid salty food until my battle wounds heal, lol. And about it being gross and unsanitary: animals do not consider health hazards when they are conveying love. I frequently give my dogs kisses (mouth to mouth) because they adore me and want to show that in the best way they know how, and vice versa. Rats happen to show their affection with grooming, although I've only had one rat, besides Bigby, who really REALLY liked my mouth. If he really loves me that much, and wants to let me know, who am I to stop him? I'm sure almost everyone would freak out if they knew my rats frequently visit my mouth, but... Well, it's not their mouth.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

inod3 said:


> My experience is once they've had the joy of your mouth


Laughing at this! 

@ Nijidoragon - Just wait until one of your rats sneak attacks your mouth with licks. I in no way encourage my rats to lick my mouth but there have been times when they have ran up my top and licked my lips before I could stop them. They are quick and sneaky wee sods!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Haha ew. I don't care what other people do with their mouths but I would never let them in my mouth !


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

A wee bit of bacteria is good for the immune system. Our rats are just looking out for our health haha


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> What the heck. My rats don't do that. I've had them for about 30 days. Isn't that kind of gross and unsanitary?? They could have pee or poop germs on their paws. I've seen my rats step in their poop before and it was gross and I had to clean their paws with goat milk soap. But even if I washed them I would not let them lick my face and especially not my mouth . lol


You can use unscented baby wipes to clean their paws an tails.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah but that still wouldn't get all the germs


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Nijidoragon said:


> Yeah but that still wouldn't get all the germs


Lol we are talking about rats, right? I mean, they're clean, but their not like... Aunt Betsy's China collection clean. If you feel the need to bathe them every time they touch poop, perhaps you picked the wrong rodent.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

One of boys does this! Although not as passionately as yours, he just pulls down on my bottom lip has a little inspection and then a little clean. I think it's quite cute, people let their dogs lick all over their faces (and in their mouths!) and dogs go outside so are probably more at risk of carrying some kind of bad bacteria. Ratties are super clean little critters


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tesumph said:


> Lol we are talking about rats, right? I mean, they're clean, but their not like... Aunt Betsy's China collection clean. If you feel the need to bathe them every time they touch poop, perhaps you picked the wrong rodent.


I don't think not wanting to put a rat in your mouth necessarily means someone picked the wrong pet. I'm rather fond of the shoes I'm currently wearing, but I'm not about to put those in my mouth - doesn't mean I picked the wrong shoes. I don't think it's a requirement to put rats in your mouth - you can own rats without doing that and it doesn't make you a bad person or anything.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

No, of course not, I wouldn't ever expect anyone to ever be as intimate with animals as I am, although if they are then more power to them. What I meant was, if you feel the need to wash your rat's feet with soap every time you witness them walk over or touch poop, and can't even use regular baby wipes because they aren't disinfectant enough... I dunno, what's the point? They aren't going in your mouth or walking on your food (unless you let them) and they live near or around their waste constantly. I find it odd to wash a rodents feet because they stepped on poop. But that's just me.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Our high white girl Amelia was a breeder cull, she was HUGE not fat but super jumbo size... And when I was sleeping she would sneak up on me and just tear my mouth open, stick her big head in and start preening my teeth... It made for a heck of a way to wake up!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Had you recently drank something sweet, Tesumph? Nibbles pulled my lips open and went wild on my teeth right after I had had some sweet wine; once he smelled it he couldn't resist.

Then he spent the next two hours slurring and grumbling about his ex...


----------



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

Omg Cyrix. Literally LOL. I might have to try that once Dill is older. Hes the only one who really seems to want to groom anything other than hands and ears and toes. He tried my belly button once. Wasnt sure what to do about that.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

@rat daddy, LOL I would pay to see that. I'd be scared of biting a rat's head off in my sleep hahaha. @Cyrix, I might have, but I don't recall eating anything that I wouldn't normally have before letting the rats out. And lol, the mental imagine of a tipsy rat is just... Bahaha, what a handful. XD


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

We gave one of our boys the title 'Dr' after he repeatedly and vigorously inspected sensitive body parts and openings including but not limited to: mouths, ears, belly buttons, groins, arm pits. He does not seem to be looking for anything specific either, he just likes doing check ups! haha. Our other boy Elijah loves my mouth. He will try to split my lips open with his sharp little claws and it is quite a fun activity constantly dragging him away.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh geez. Bigby's other favorite "inspection sites" are bellybuttons and groins (as if this thread didn't have enough unintentional innuendos). This morning I almost squished him in my arm because he suddenly and violently rammed his head into my armpit, making me jerk at the unwanted tickles. And a few days ago he was sitting on a family member's shoulder when he shoved his head into their ear. Needless to say it was hilarious and we laughed our heads off at the reaction.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, the ear thing is quite funny - unless it is time for my weekly ear check up then I squeal and cry like a baby. Having a rat's tiny snout inside your ear is the strangest sensation ever.  Now that Dr Klaus is getting bigger, he does not attempt it as much.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, my girls love to inspect ears for some reason. All 3 of them do it.


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Actually, on the topic of trying to crawl inside places they shouldn't, my girlfriend can't wear short-shorts when playing with Nibbles...


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay well the only time I washed their feet for stepping in poop was because it was smelly diarrhea from too much corn! I don't wash their feet all the time and I will let them crawl all over me but their claws still scratch me a lot and it itches and people said I'm allergic to their pee maybe??


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol. Omg, all these comments.

Kari was really bad about that when I first got her, so her small self could easily fit into my mouth. XD

She's been really good until trying again today (when it's been a good few weeks). But always, always going for the kisses and spit. Haha.

My little sister is always upset about the wet-willies. Haha.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> Actually, on the topic of trying to crawl inside places they shouldn't, my girlfriend can't wear short-shorts when playing with Nibbles...


My ladies crawled in my shorts today, it was quite a shock and I didn't like it at all lol...

They like my mouth, too, they sniff, nibble and lick my lips but it hasn't gone any further than that. Your story makes me want to brush my teeth every time before I play with them or at least some mouthwash lol!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Honestly, although his claws were hurting my gums slightly, I was cracking up the whole time he was licking my teeth, it was super cute. It did gross out my girlfriend though. As for the shorts, I don't think it was the shorts themselves he was trying to climb inside, they were just in the way...


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha, I didn't want to say it outright, but yes, Bigby is also obsessed with my crotch, as is one of my little girls Midna (not nearly as much as Bigby though). There has been one or two (or ten) times when I've had them out with no pants on (usually at 3am) and he just won't leave me alone. I'm like, whoa Bigby, I love you and all, but I'm not ready for this. Lol no but really, I usually just distract him with a toy or food and he normally forgets about me. :s


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

All my friends and family are absolutely disgusted that I let my rats clean my teeth and dig around in my mouth! I'm like, I know exactly what they're eating, and I know what they're pooping out, and I have to say it's probably a lot cleaner than human poop, and we touch human poop every day when we come into contact with public places. If I have food, two rats will dig in my mouth while the others use that as a distraction so they can help themselves to my plate. Funny though, I hate it when dogs lick my mouth. They have bad breath and it's all warm and slimy and I can't stand it.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> Honestly, although his claws were hurting my gums slightly, I was cracking up the whole time he was licking my teeth, it was super cute. It did gross out my girlfriend though. As for the shorts, I don't think it was the shorts themselves he was trying to climb inside, they were just in the way...


Hehee! Yeah, it's the shorts that were in the way. Well, just like animals, we too have our hormones and smells and clearly our Ratties can smell it. Dogs also do that allot. My mom had a dog that always had to jump up and smell everyone's bum when they came to visit. Her aiming was so precise....


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I have had a rat bite a boob too - they were new then and I guess they didn't get that my boobs are an extension of me. haha


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I recently changed dentists myself from a licensed orthadontist to Kaboose. Lol ok not really but Kaboose is obsessed with cleaning my teeth and lips. Im kinda allergic to their pee so i dont let him do it often as my lips sweel up pretty bad at times when he negelcts personal hygiene but for the most part my lips just itch a little when he is done.


----------



## DrDuran (Mar 24, 2020)

Tesumph said:


> A few minutes ago I had a rather intense standoff with Ezio (my difficult screamer). After all those scratches and struggles, I decided to take out Bigby to end the night on a good note. Bigby is OBSESSED with grooming me. He licks, nibbles, sorts out, rearranges, and caresses every part of me. It's always quite adorable, and I absolutely love having a cuddly little boy who wants nothing but to be with me. However, just now, I took him out and leaned down to give him kisses. Lately he's been obsessed with my mouth, and has tried multiple times to lick inside my lips/tongue. However, this time he quite literally forced himself inside my mouth. It hurt. A lot. With his front paws, he pulled down my bottom lip (SHARP CLAWS ON SOFT GUMS), then rammed his head between my teeth. Once my mouth was slightly open, he just forced himself in. My tongue went up in protest, so his claws raked the soft flesh underneath. Because my tongue was up, he couldn't get past, but with the intensity he was going at, I don't doubt he would've tried going further down my throat. The whole time his claws were clawing and grabbing my cheeks/gums, which hurt very much, and he was furiously licking everything that he could. This all happened within 3 seconds or so. Then he did it again, and I had to put him back because he kept pulling down my lip. It wasn't even having to do with the smell of my mouth-- I've eaten and then played with the rats many times and he's never been this... violently affectionate? Lol it's certainly not biggest problem ever, but it took me so off guard. Why the heck would he so forcefully invade my mouth and attempt to go down my throat? Is this a plot to choke me? Hahaha.


You sound like a gamer to me. My son is named Ezio.


----------

